# Hello All!



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been quiet, for a while. Well, only in this forum, because in real life, I never shut up. =D

I had been working on finals for the past month or so, and had had very little time to do anything other than stress, in my free time. Unfortunately, I did not take care of my plants, during that time, so they are now all gone. Other than some of the mini pots, and the substrate, I have a bare tank.

I did not neglect the critters, though. Though I had green dust, because I kept forgetting to turn the lights off, the water parameters remained perfectly fine. My betta is a little fatter, my 11 shrimp are still rambunctious, the 10 stow-away snails are still wiggling about, and my Mystery snail is still there.

Except the Mystery snail is a mystery to me, at the moment. I read that some snails go into hibernation. I think that is what this one is doing. I read that one of the only real ways to figure out if it's dead, or just hibernating is to smell it. Obviously if it is dead, the smell will give it away.

>.> I smelled it. I'm sure it's still alive, but I am NOT doing that, ever again!

I'm in the process of moving, however, I will be able to keep my tank and critters. So I'll be looking for new plants to put in there, shortly. It is the plants, after all, for which I want the aquarium.

Anyways, I hope to catch up with the forums, soon. See ya around!


----------

